# Getting started



## Kearly Shuffle

hitech37 said:


> I have over 20yrs picking experience for mushrooms,so far not one pic shown is a false morel! The morels with a pointy top and detached stem is not a false morel,its a half free and very edible.A true false morel is uglier than sin and by no way looks like a morel,rusty in color and misshapen lacking the deep lobs like a true morel. this link is very useful: *www.michiganmorels.com/morels2.shtml*


Hitech37....I posted earlier in this thread a link to another thread that had my pictures of the false morel in it. Here is that link again, and here are the pictures....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=226850&page=2


----------



## walleyeman2006

id absolutely find some one to help you if your going after anything but puff balls or morels......great addition to the site.....


----------



## Croix Jigger

All you need is the picture in this thread of the true and false morel, and lot's and lot's and lot's and lot's (well you get the idea) of walkin.


----------

